# What Do You Do With Too Much Milk?



## YourSoJelly (Aug 20, 2013)

So you have too much goat milk- now what? You have made enough yogurt and cheese for an army camp and your milk storage is now you just filling up your pool! :laugh: 

I have a concern because both my step-brother and I are lactose intolerant and I can have minimal amounts of lactose while he can have slim to none. Can we just give it to the dogs or what? Can dogs even have it? What do you do with too much milk? Thanks!


----------



## cheyenne (Aug 21, 2011)

How are you at soapmaking???? LOL Goat's milk soap is great stuff!


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

We make cheese and freeze it, dehydrate the milk, feed it to the animals, make soap and even water the tomatoes and blueberries with it. I use the milk in anything that calls for milk, cream or half and half, too. Oh, and you can freeze some for future use for kids, soap, cheese or whatever.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

I started buying soap from another TGS member and I DO NOT want to go back to store soap. If I had milk laying around that's what I would do with it!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I make soaps, cheese, ice cream, want to try lotion, still trying to master fudge..(  ) it grows great pigs too! And the chickens love it


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Right now I'm making soap, lotion and different cheeses. Definitely will be raising a couple pigs with it next year. If you're not showing, you could dry off some of the does


----------



## twokidsandafarm (Dec 27, 2013)

If we have extra milk we're not using for soap, cheese, etc., we feed it to our pigs and/or chickens. It really makes the pigs grow and we get some extra eggs out of the chickens.

Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, LaMancha, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!
www.twokidsandafarm.com


----------



## coso (Sep 19, 2011)

Bottle calves right now !:thumb:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

I mix a little with my dogs food when I have too much. Saves me a little money on dog food since I have 4 big dogs and they love it! Some like it even better than canned dog food!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## chuckles (Aug 7, 2014)

YourSoJelly said:


> So you have too much goat milk- now what?


Well, I'm not sure if it works the same way but, back when I was a kid and Mom had too much cows milk, she would always make custard! It uses up a good amount of milk, our whole family loved custard, so the milk never had the chance to spoil and the custard disappeared amazingly fast!


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

I have a close friend that donates her goats milk to a no-kill shelter and a couple of pet rescues facilities. They use goats milk to make "Glop" for homemade replacement puppy/kitten formula. Saves them a lot of money. Just a suggestion but you could check around in your area. 

We help our Vet with hand-raising orphaned babies sometimes. We are bottle feeding two kittens(unrelated) right now with Glop. One of them, could not tolerate KMR, but goats milk has saved his life.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

I have way to much right now after making cheese, yogurt, soap and selling it to a sanctuary for orphaned fawns so I am buying a couple of bottle kids in the next week so it doesn't go to waste


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I don't do anything with the milk I get for 'us'. I only have dairy mainly to feed any bottle kids. But my freezer is stocked full. Last year when I didn't need it any more and freezer was full I gave it to all my barn cats that people dump on me. I have donated to the vet I use a few times on foals that needed it for one reason or another. 
One thing someone could do is sell it for pet food. At least it will help pay for something.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## cdanna (Dec 17, 2012)

I have a huge freezer full of milk right now, I'm making as much soap as I can and I am still having to give away gallons every week. Just from 2 goats, and one of them is a ND! It's insane. I decided to dry them up early this year. Today is the first day not milking and the big doe is squirting milk every step she takes, I feel bad for her!


----------



## Hollowdweller (May 5, 2011)

I try to not have any more milk than the various animals can clean up in a day.

I have pans out for the cats, and chickens and they clean all of it up.

My goats milk enough that if I want milk, or cheese or yogurt if I want I can make a huge batch from 2 milkings, then I just feed the chickens grain for that feeding.

You are really better off to have just as much as you are going to use, because counting your time and feed costs it is actually cheaper to feed animals grain.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

I was also wondering this, just in case...lol. I don't milk yet, I have one Nubian doe that will be bred end of the month and purchased another that will kid in feburary (still with the buck at the breeder's). It's just me in the household but I think I will have a bunch of triplets to feed it to. I have 13 boerX does and had three sets of triplets and 1 quad last year, going to bottle feed anything over two. Was having problems with does keeping more than that. 

Hopefully between making all the great stuff and feeding any extras, I shouldn't have a lot left over since they will be both first timers. I would really like to get a calf to feed too, so in a way I almost hope I have too much! :wink:


----------

